# Greetings from Poland :)



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, my name is Marta and I want show you my two Bettas: red Double Tail - Aimaru and orange Crown Tail - Luffy. 
We are from Poland ^^

Aimaru lives in something about 26,5 gallon (98 litres) tank. He is very gentle guy.
When I bought him he looks absolutely different than now.

In this picture you can see how Aimaru changed in 2 weeks after coming to me 

From the left: Aimaru in first day in new home (23.09.2011), next Aimaru after week and 2 days (2.10.2011) and Aimaru after 2 weeks and 2 days :-D










And Aimaru today looks this 



















And this is his home 











Now my 2nd betta: Luffy. He lives in smaller tank than Aimaru (8,1 gallon (30 litres), but not worse of course  I've got him from yesterday, so he is still little stressed (that's why photos are not so good as I wish :lol






































I hope you like it  
(Sorry for my English, but I still learned it  You must forgive me  ) 
Greetings from Poland :-D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Your aquariums are amazing, and your fish are too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Welcome! Nice tanks!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow! I love Aimaru, and I bet Luffy will be just as beautiful soon! They are very lucky to have such great homes 
I am a first generation Canadian, both my parents are from Poland, and we go there some summers. I like it there much more than in Canada. 
I know that aquariums are a very popular hobby in Poland, and see so many good aquariums from there. I am just starting my 15 gallon, and I hope that it's in my Polish blood to make such nice fish tanks


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

awesome setups and the fish are beautiful too! They have a great home!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful fish and tanks! Welcome.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG nice tanks! and fishies!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice tanks and your boys are gorgeous! I love the finnage on Aimaru!


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay, thank you all for comments :3 

I have in plan to change something in smaller aquarium, because I don't like how it's looks now. But I don't have any idea how it's change ^^"

Earlier I've got 2 other Bettas:

Akkarin










and Damos










Akkarin was my 1st Betta, 2nd is Aimaru, Damos was 3rd and Luffy is 4th.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pretty...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

VERY pretty bettas! ;D Are those harlequin rasboras in your 28.5 gallon? They look huge compared to mine.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, it's Rasbora heteromorpha  They are adult, I've got them from 1 year


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh. I've only had mine for about a month and a half.  
Your English is VERY good, by the way. My friend speaks Polish, and I can't imagine learning it. lol


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

He he he, Polish is one of the hardest language in the world, so don't worry about that 

Today is very special day  My bigest aquarium have 1st birthday 

That's pics shows how it's change from the last year 






















































































































And this shows first day and today 












Luffy's home has changed too 





































Enjoy


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

He looks on this pic like flamenco dancer, don't you think so?


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow your fishs and tanks look beautiful!


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
We are after removal to new home, it was long way (3 hours of driving) for my little friends, but all survived that's journey 
So there's many changes in my tanks 
































































And after yesterday clean-up 


















































































Enjoy


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tissian! Greetings from the USA  You inspire me with your beautiful aquariums!

I love the driftwood in your large tank. You have done a great job decorating both of them to create such a nice environment. 

What kind of substrate do you use to cover the bottom of the tanks?


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

It's a basalt on granulation 0,8-1,2 mm (in both tanks), basalt on granulation 5-10 mm and light sand (only in bigger tank).


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What are all of the other fish in the tanks? I can see some RCS, albino corydoras, rasboras, and otos.


----------



## michael0918 (Apr 9, 2012)

wow you aquariums are beautiful!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cześć
Nie jestem z Polski ale nie w języku polskim, rybki są piękne, jeśli kiedykolwiek potrzebujesz pomocy po prostu wysłać do mnie wiadomość


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! Those are some stunning tanks and fish  I am in love with that driftwood in the large tank.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow..._gorgeous_ tanks. Truly. I _love_ that driftwood centerpiece in Aimaru's tank, too.

Both of your Betta boys are very handsome, and Aimaru's flamenco pic made me laugh, because he really does look like one. I bet Luffy is going to end up just as stunning as Aimaru. Very nice fish you have, including your non-Bettas.

Also, your English is excellent: no need to apologize at all.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Cześć
> Nie jestem z Polski ale nie w języku polskim, rybki są piękne, jeśli kiedykolwiek potrzebujesz pomocy po prostu wysłać do mnie wiadomość


What does that mean? o-O I'm Polish and the first half doesn't make sense to me! xD


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all guys 

Fishes in Aimaru's tank is: Corydoras paleatus x4 and albino x5, Rasbora heteromorpha x9, Otocinclus affinis x5, Ancistrus dolichopterus x1 and of course Betta x1 
There is many Red Cherry Shrimps too  And I've got 4 Pomacea bridgesii (2 blue, yellow and brown) and few Planorbella Pink 

Luffy lives with 3 Poecilia wingei (only male) and few Clea Helena.









































































This pics was made in January 2012, before Damos died. After his death I take this little guys to the bigger tank


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Tissien said:


> Thank you all guys
> 
> Fishes in Aimaru's tank is: Corydoras paleatus x4 and albino x5, Rasbora heteromorpha x9, Otocinclus affinis x5, Ancistrus dolichopterus x1 and of course Betta x1
> There is many Red Cherry Shrimps too  And I've got 4 Pomacea bridgesii (2 blue, yellow and brown) and few Planorbella Pink
> ...


Wow. :-D Do you have any pictures of the Poecilia wingei? I love endlers and guppies.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Unfortunately no, they are too fast for my camera and when I try catch them on a photo it's only rainbow streak  sometimes they appeard in photos behind plants or betta


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> What does that mean? o-O I'm Polish and the first half doesn't make sense to me! xD


Lol I didn't translate it right, sorry about that!!!
It was supposed to say:
Hi,
I'm not polish but I do speak polish, your fish are beautiful, if you ever need any help just send me a message!
Sorry about that guys, not sure how I ended up translating it so bad!!!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful! Glad to see they are well taken care of.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

My boys ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJD3At7YGXU


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Just looked through at all your pictures. Your tanks and fish are beautiful! I love them. Makes me want to take my own tanks and switch them to being naturally planted.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Enkil I always said that naturally look tanks with live plants are better than this with plastic. They're looks better and fish in them feels better  And real plants are very useful, they create a better case for live for water animals  Real plants have many qualities.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the picture with Luffy's mouth open!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow your fish and setups are amazing! wow!


----------



## quilla (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys after long break 

Maybe I should started from bad news - Luffy's died in august  So I liquidate 30L for some time.

But there is some good changes in bigger tank 




























From 2 days Aimaru have 2 girls 

Aria























































And Iria (she's little shy  )


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice tanks!  Keeping males with females isn't usually reccomended as usually one will get picked on. It is OK to keep females in groups of 5+ in 40L+ tank. There is a few rare occasions in which males and females are kept without fighting, but it's very rare.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I know about that. I don't have bettas from yesterday 
For betta harem (1m+2/3f) is reccomended 45L+ with many live plants and places for hiding. If fish have space for running before aggressor there is no fighting usually. 
I know that betta females are very changeable but I'm ready for this. 
For right now everything is okay  So don't worry be happy


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

With my bettas is everything ok, there's no fighting among them. Aimaru is still king of the forest


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm glad the set-up has worked out for you and there has been no fighting.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

O.O Your tanks are amazing! When are you going to come and set up mine? 
It's good to hear that everyone is getting along too.


----------



## Polishdiva1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome! I'm Polish!!!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Your tank looks amazing! I'm glad to hear everyone is getting along in there.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Your endler's livebearers are amazing!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

STUNNING tank, amazing aqua-scape and incredible betta fish you have there! Please continue to post tons of pictures of your tanks! 

Great job, and those must be some very happy fish you have there


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! I'm speechless!!!! You fish/tanks are just.....WOW! Those bettas have happy lives!!! XD


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Those tanks are great!!! Your fish must be living the time of their lives! Your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tissien, your tanks look amazing!! Is that substrate found in the U.S? Also, do you use any supplments for your plants? I'm trying to keep mine alive!  

you have beautiful fish! I hope i can have some like that one day!


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful betta's!


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Greetings from Las Vegas 

Tissien you my dear, are an artist!


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh my, thank you guys for all that nice words  *blush*

Sandra I don't use any supplements for my plants, only water - nothing more  I don't know did you find "my" substrate, but I think it shouldn't be a problem with that. It's only mix of black quartz sand, basalt grit (<- I don't know did I use a good word ^^") and light sand  


Today I wanna present a short movie with my bettas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5jIO3uLU80


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

*drools all over video* Your tank is amazing!


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Today my girls are flaring on themselves 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2O_lVMtYdY


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lol so cute. They are being very fiesty. Do they always swim together?


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

No, they're don't. Sometimes when girls are meeting it looks like on this movie, but usually it's shorter  It was one of the longest flaring which I was seen. Check movie from 2 posts earlier, if you want see how my bettas swim usually 
But they're always calm when I feeding everyone


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone 
I think it's time to show some pictures, because year 2012 will finished soon 

So the last pictures on this year 






















































































































And on these 2 pictures you can see how my girls changes from September to December


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, the blue girl you have in the video look like a male plakat. Very nice


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

I know she looks like male plakat, but she have an egg spot. 
But she grow up really fast, and now she is bigger than Aimaru :O (I talk about body, not fins  ).

And I have news, from yesterday I got two more girls. My friend give me them and ask to take care about them, because her male betta attacked them too much and she was scared about their lives :/ I don't have any choice when I saw it 
Only look guys on this poor little soul :< I can't say "NO" ...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Stunning tanks! Makes me wish I was a betta in those tanks. lol


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

That driftwood is amazing. Is it real?


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Of course it is real  I don't have any artificial stuff in tank  (except thermometer, filter and heater of course )


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's gorgeous. Your tanks look very well put together.


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm back after long break here 

Many things has happened for this time. Aimaru died in January (22nd) , then I found new homes for blue, red and silver betta and I keep light DT.
At the end all girls was boys, so I want to say sorry, to guys who in another topic said to me that my girls was boys and I fighting about that was girls, You were right, I was wrong  
8th of May Orion (I recalled Aria) was died too (I don't know why  ) and from one week I got new betta in my tank. This time he is alone and I said: never again females.

So it's time for pictures 








































































































































Big kiss for all our fans  










When I find home for blue and red males, Orion started makes bubble nests  Then I know I must find new home for silver fast.




























That are only movies with Red and Silver guys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_Dj51loNQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZwriv-E8qs

Brokilon Forest 




























More bubble nests 













































































































And this is new King of the Forest - Sky 




























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fXxeGlakGY

Enjoy


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everybody, long time no see 
It's update time 

There is new betta from 14.01.2014  Ancistrus died around September, so there is a new one too.

Ok, so here are pictures 

New guy got the name: Cobalt (I wait one week to give him a name, after this time he got beautiful cobalt colour  I don't have better idea for a name xD)
































































































































And pictures after one week 














































The amano shrimps 




























New Ancistrus 










And Brokilon Forest now (not many changes xD)


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

They're all really gorgeous! You have lovely tanks, too. Lucky fish!


----------

